# EXE in Bat umformen?



## der jonas (7. Mai 2005)

ist es möglich eine Dos Anwendung in eine Batch Datei umzuwandeln?
mfg 
Jonas


----------



## Posti (7. Mai 2005)

Hi

Das wäre mir neu, da eine BAT eine Abarbeitung von Dateien ect. ist.
Eine EXE ist dagegen reiner Maschienen-Code ... zumindest war's das zu Zeiten der 80286er *g*.

Früher war das mal so, daß DOS (jaja ... damals) eine EXE an deren Anfang erkennt (MZ oder ZM), also die EXE auch durchaus POL heißen könnte und trotzdem als EXE erkannt und ausgeführt wird.
Wie es bei einer reservierten Endung (COM BAT) ausgesehen hat / aussieht ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt.

Wozu benötigst Du einen solche Umbau?

Selbst, wenn es irgendwie geht, würde die Geschwindigkeit, die Deine BAT dann hat so ziemlich an einen Taschenrechner erinnern *denk*, da die BAT zeilenweise INTERPRETIERT wird, die EXE-Innereien gehen so durch die CPU (mehr oder minder).

Denke, das wird nichts geben

MfG
Posti


----------



## {red}ASM (7. Mai 2005)

Hi,
 ich machs ganz kurz:
 Das kann nie gehen. Wie denn auch? Opcodes kann man nicht in Befehle eines Betriebssystems umwandeln!
 Also vergiss es und beschäftige dich mit was Richtigem.
 Gruß Red!


----------



## der jonas (7. Mai 2005)

ich rede hier von einer Batch Datei, die in eine Anwendung umgewandelt würde 
wenn es in die eine richtung geht dann müsste es doch auch in die andere gehn oder lieg ich da falsch?
einer meiner Freunde hat mir da so ne anwendung geschickt und ich wüsste gern ob man des dann gerne wieder umformen

ich Qbasic kann man ja batch in Exe umwandeln


----------



## Posti (7. Mai 2005)

Hi

Das klingt schon etwas anders 
Ich denke, daß die Exe im Grunde auch nicht viel was anderes machen wird, als die Befehle der BAT-Datei nacheinander aufzurufen.

Denke mir, daß die Befehle mehr oder minder in Klartext in der EXE zu finden sein werden, allerdings gehe ich auch davon aus, daß die Rückwandlung sich eher kompliziert gestalten wird.
Am einfachsten wäre es wohl, wenn die EXE die BAT-Datei temporär erstellt, diese Ausführt und die Temp-Datei wieder löscht ... schon mal mit Undelete gesucht?

Sonst:
Was macht die EXE überhaupt?
Von dem aus könnte man in der EXE suchen, ob man da auf nen grünen Zweig gelangen kann ... oder vll mal suchen, ob Google irgendwo in den Tiefen des WWW eine Art Disassembler für BAT-EXE Files anbietet.

MfG
Posti


----------



## {red}ASM (8. Mai 2005)

Hi,
 glaubt mir doch, sowas geht nicht. 
 Mal ein Beispiel:
 In der Eex ist z.B. ein Portzugriff drin.
 So, wie willst du jetzt mit ner Batch auf den jeweiligen Port zugreifen? Das geht einfach nicht. Außerdem kommt es in einer Eex auf die Gesamtheit des Codes an.
 Die Parameter würde kein Mensch finden und die Batch würde machen was sie will.
 Kannst ja mal mit Debug ne Eex disassemblieren und versuchen den ASSEMBLER Quelltext in eine Batch "umzuschreiben". Dann mal viel Spaß.
 Ich hoffe, ihr wisst überhaupt was ASSEMBLER ist. Euren komischen Vorstellungen zufolge wisst ihr es nicht. Und wenn man was von ASSEMBLER versteht, dann weiß man auch dass eine EXE nicht in eine Batch umgewandelt werden kann.
 Gruß Red!


----------



## stephsto (8. Mai 2005)

Tach,

also ich muss {red}asm zustimmen. Eine exe ist sehr komplex aufgebaut, sowieso wenn sie für ein Betriebssystem wie Windows programmiert ist. Außerdem ergibt das was ihr machen wollt keinen Sinn. Eine Batch ist eine Kette von Programmen. Es passiert nichts anderes als das ihr ein Programm nacheinander ausführt. Die Sprache, wenn man es überhaupt Sprache nennen kann, ist eine Scriptsprache. So wie ich das verstanden habe soll das ja eh gemacht werden damit man sich anschauen kann, was das Programm macht. Das ist aber unmöglcih mit einer Batch zu lösen, also lass es am besten. Der einzige Weg, ein Programm im exe Format lesbar zu machen ist ein Disassembler.

Gruß stephsto


----------



## der jonas (9. Mai 2005)

einen Disassembler hab ich mir schonmal runtergeladen, des war ein Programm des Batch in EXE umwandeln konnte und diese Daten konnten auch wieder zurück umgeformt werden,
aber halt keine Anwendungen die mit einem Anderen Programm umgeformt wurden
kennt da jemand auch noch einen anderen Disassembler?
ich hatte den Batch Converter 4.


----------



## Erpel (9. Mai 2005)

Wenn du weißt womit die EXE aus einer Batchdatei erstellt wurde, also mit welchem Programm, dann findest du vielleicht in der Dokumentation zu diesem Programm einen Anhaltspunkt zum Ansatz mit Disassembler und co.


----------



## Freak2k (11. Mai 2005)

der jonas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> einen Disassembler hab ich mir schonmal runtergeladen, des war ein Programm des Batch in EXE umwandeln konnte und diese Daten konnten auch wieder zurück umgeformt werden



vielleicht sollte ihm erstmal jemand erklären, was die ganzen Begriffe bedeuten, mit denen er da rumspielt
Ein disassembler wandelt eine batch datei nicht in eine exe um! Ein disassembler "generiert" den assembler code einer anwendung und das ist meilenweit entfernt von einer Batchdatei
Du kannst eine exe definitiv nicht in eine Batchdatei umwandeln


----------



## {red}ASM (11. Mai 2005)

Hi,
 Freak2K hat völlig Recht
 Gruß Red


----------



## RELAX (21. August 2009)

das mit dem umwandeln von exe in bat hab ich auch gedacht das sowas eigendlich gehen müste aber als ich mir das genauer angesehen hab war das völiger schwachsinn da (u.a) exe eine anwendung ist und Bat ein programm das cmd befehle hintereinander ausführt.


----------



## Nawi001 (23. Oktober 2009)

Nuja ich kann euch  da net ganz zustimmen 

mien bat to exe converter hatt ein kleines eingabefeld mit kontrolhäkchen wo dransteht decompiler mit rein oder nich ..

und wen man da dan Z.b.  -dec angibt

und die exe mit dem parameter -dec startet kann man das komplette teil "entpacken" und direct weiterverarbeiten 

das geht zwar nur mit ner "batch-exe" aber wen ich den zusamenhang richtig verstanden hab gehts ja genau darum

mfg 
--Nawi

-------
wenn man meine rechtschreibfehler richtig kombiniert kann man wasser zu gold werden lassen ;P


----------



## DerTYpi (13. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mal ein 2D Spiel in BAT umgewandelt und es startete sich ohne irgendwelche Dosfenster. Probleme hatte ich keine.


----------



## Guest (8. Juni 2010)

Aber da habe ich dan noch eine frage was ist wen ein Exe auch nur Anwendungen aus führt wie den shutdown befehl gibt es dann nicht irgend eine möglich keit das wieder um zuwandeln oder würde das auch nicht funktionieren


----------

